# Just been referred to CARE Manchester - any advice?



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi 

I went to see my GP on Friday and have asked them to refer me & DH to CARE Manchester for Egg Sharing.  I have read the information booklet more than once - but I would like to know what to expect at my first consultation.  

When I spoke to the lovely nurse on the phone she told me the waiting list for the initial consultation was only a 2-4 weeks at the moment, which is fantastic. I'm just feeling very apprehensive about the whole thing at the moment.  If we are accepted this will be our first go at IVF. 

I would appreciate any advice anyone could give me.

Thank you
Love Nic xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nic

there are two threads you should take a look at:

1st is the Manchester Care thread which is in the IVF board

2nd is the Manchester Girls Chat which is in the Greater Manchester board

At my 1st consultation there they talk to you about your tx requirments and what wil be best for you - the docs are very nice - good luck

George x x


----------



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi George

Thanks very much for replying.  I will take a look at those threads. 

I am a first timer who is very nervous.  I have read up on IVF and egg sharing, but nothing compares to first hand advice from someone who's been there. 

Thanks again
Nic xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
Just seen your post and I did egg share at Care Manchester and it was my first go at IVF and I got a BFP - please feel free to pm me if you have any questions etc

xx


----------

